# Gibt es auch weibliche Nutzer hier?



## marvinj (29. Januar 2014)

Hallöchen
Mir ist grade die Frage aufgekommen, ob hier auch weibliche Userinnen unterwegs sind (weil ich tatsächlich weniger weibliche PC-Nerds vermute)


----------



## cap82 (29. Januar 2014)

Suchste ne Freundin?


----------



## Icedaft (29. Januar 2014)

2 bis 3 (vermutete) Angehörige des weiblichen Geschlechts habe ich hier schon rumflitzen sehen...


----------



## Der-Ork (29. Januar 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> weil wegen Computer undso


 
Nutzen / haben Frauen keine Computer?


DER-Ork = ich mann


----------



## marvinj (29. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Suchste ne Freundin?


 Wer weiß 


Der-Ork schrieb:


> Nutzen / haben Frauen keine Computer?


 
Tatsächlich schon, ich meinte hier eher die PC-Nerds 
Muss das mal editieren ...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (29. Januar 2014)

Es fehlt eindeutig eine Wahloption:
[x] ja, es gibt hier Frauen. Aber ich bin ein Mann.


----------



## KrHome (29. Januar 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> Mir ist grade die Frage aufgekommen, ob hier auch weibliche Userinnen unterwegs sind (weil ich tatsächlich weniger weibliche PC-Nerds vermute)


Wenn dann sind sie meist so schlau ihr Geschlecht nicht offenzulegen.


----------



## Bevier (29. Januar 2014)

Mir sind bisher 5 untergekommen (*das* jetzt bitte nicht falsch verstehen ^^), mit Kenntnissen im Bereich Hardware (wieso kling bei dem Thema wirklich Alles leicht sexistisch? -.-), die der, der eindeutig männlichen Community-Mitgliedern (omg), in nichts nachsteht...

Die meisten hüten sich jedoch wohlweislich davor, das auch öffentlich zu machen, ist dank gewisser Comedyserien bekannt, wie Nerds auf die Anwesenheit von weiblichen Wesen reagieren (von peinlicher Sprachlosigkeit über spontane Avancen zu vollkommener Schusseligkeit)


----------



## Icedaft (29. Januar 2014)

Ich bin seit 26 Jahren mit ein und derselben Frau zusammen, davon 16 Jahre verheiratet, da müssen sich die weiblichen Forenmitglieder hier wirklich nicht vor mir fürchten...


----------



## Der-Ork (29. Januar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 26 Jahren mit ein und derselben Frau zusammen, davon 16 Jahre verheiratet, da müssen sich die weiblichen Forenmitglieder hier wirklich nicht vor mir fürchten...


 
Jaja der eine Ring "....und ewig zu binden", den hab ich mir auch angelegt aber erst vor 6 Monaten.


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Januar 2014)

Mir sind auch ein paar bekannt. Keine Angst Mädels, wir beißen nicht


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube es würden sich wesentlich mehr vom Weiblichen Geschlecht an der Umfrage beteiligen, wenn es "keine" Öffentliche Umfrage wäre.
Dies kann ja mehrere Gründe haben, zb Datenschutz usw.


----------



## T-Drive (29. Januar 2014)

Der-Ork schrieb:


> Jaja der eine Ring "....und ewig zu binden",



Solang es nicht heißt :" Ein Ring, sie zu knechten ..." ist ja alles bestens 

Hab ihn schon ewig (den Ring)und bin gut damit gefahren. Nur das mit der Unsichtbarkeit hab ich noch nicht hingekriegt


----------



## der_yappi (29. Januar 2014)

Gabs so ne Unfrage hier nicht schon einmal


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Januar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Gabs so ne Unfrage hier nicht schon einmal


 Jup, mindestens einmal was ich selbst mitbekommen habe, kann auch schon mehrere male vorgekommen sein, kannst ja suchen ob du sie findest, bin zu faul dafür


----------



## Chemenu (29. Januar 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6111758 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube es würden sich wesentlich mehr vom Weiblichen Geschlecht an der Umfrage beteiligen, wenn es "keine" Öffentliche Umfrage wäre.
> Dies kann ja mehrere Gründe haben, zb Datenschutz usw.


 Eine Userin hat ja anscheinend teilgenommen (oder es war ein Spaßvogel). Ihr Profil wird vermutlich gerade ziemlich oft aufgerufen.


----------



## der_yappi (29. Januar 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6111849 schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, mindestens einmal was ich selbst mitbekommen habe, kann auch schon mehrere male vorgekommen sein, kannst ja suchen ob du sie findest, bin zu faul dafür


 
Gesucht und gefunden:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ihr-mann-frau-oder-irgendwas-da-zwischen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...eigendlich-der-frauenanteil-diesem-forum.html

Sogar zwei Threads


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Januar 2014)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, weshalb sich die Mädels hier nicht bekennen. Würden sie es tun, hätten sie mit einem Mal ca. 1000 Freundschaftsanfragen


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2014)

Sich in einem Hardwareforum als Weiblich zu outen ist wahrscheinlich ebenso schwer wie für einen Fußballprofi sich als Homosexuell zu outen.


----------



## stefan79gn (29. Januar 2014)

Also ne Frau im Gamingforum mmh sicher selten.Wenn sie dann noch ein schickes Avatarfoto eingestellt hat glaube ich sie kann sich vor Anfragen nicht retten. 
Ein zwei Frauen habe ich hier auch schon tippen sehen.
Sogar einen Hardwarespezi habe ich hier schon getroffen  ich nenne aber keine Namen sonst bekommt er noch die fetten krassen goilen brütalen Freundschaftsanfragen


----------

